# Mode console sous Tiger



## Alx (20 Juin 2005)

Deja, est-ce que quelqu'un a pu se lancer en mode ">console" sous Tiger?  

Pour ma part, quand je veux rentrer en mode  ">console" il me signale que c'est impossible et me donne ce message la:
/dev./console operation not supported by device.
AppleSMU: PMU vers... (pas eu le temps de noter le reste.)
Puis je repars sur la page des utilisateurs.

J'ai un iMac G5 2 ghz. Est ce donc lié a Tiger ou est ce un problème lié au matériel?

Merci.


----------



## clampin (20 Juin 2005)

moi sur un imac G5 17 pouce Rev A, et tiger, ça fonctionne, mais en qwerty....


----------



## FjRond (21 Juin 2005)

Moi également sur iMac G4, sans problème. Pour le clavier qwerty, il me semble qu'on n'a pas le choix, quel que soit l'OS.


----------



## daffyb (21 Juin 2005)

marche très bien chez moi.
Tiger clean install


----------



## clampin (22 Juin 2005)

est-ce que screencapture fonctionne en mode console ?


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2005)

ça m'étonnerait très fortement. à mon avis, non


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (22 Juin 2005)

Aller vous n'allez pas me dire que y a pas moyen de changer le Layout du clavier lol


La solution existe, je la trouverais  !!!


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2005)

BeNBiBiFoKe a dit:
			
		

> Aller vous n'allez pas me dire que y a pas moyen de changer le Layout du clavier lol
> 
> 
> La solution existe, je la trouverais  !!!


Quand on fait le geek en mode console  on sait taper indifféremment sur un clavier qwerty et sur un clavier azerty


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2005)

J'ai trouvé ça, mais je ne suis pas sur mon Mac, donc je ne peux pas essayer ou même chercher des possibilités...
http://mail-index.netbsd.org/port-i386/2003/01/28/0004.html


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2005)

très intéressant mais c'est pas la même arbro sur Darwin, mais ça donne une piste...


----------



## FjRond (22 Juin 2005)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> est-ce que screencapture fonctionne en mode console ?


Non, j'ai essayé. C'est pour ça que j'ai fait des photos.


----------



## clampin (22 Juin 2005)

Mon bordel en mode console...

c'est par ici


----------

